# Costs of live stock guardians vs benefit



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Has anyone worked out what their guardian animal is costing them per year? Compared to what you were losing? Would some be cheaper to try than others? Any unexpected costs like increased insurance? Or decreased insurance?


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

We use an alpaca (my avatar) and he doesn't cost us a thing extra. He eats exactly what the sheep eat and he produces alpaca fiber. He does an excellent job of alerting and guarding. We were told that alpacas can not protect but he has shown us differently. We used to have 60+ sheep but down to 30+.
About 5 years ago we purchased two alpacas that were 3 and 4 yrs old at the time. We don't have a huge predator problem but we do get an occasional dog or coyote. The first time I went into the pasture with our own dogs I had to help protect the dogs from the attacking alpacas! They tried to stomp them. The dogs were a lab mix and a doberman.
Another time coyotes got in and the alpacas rounded up the sheep and stood in front to ward off the coyotes, then chased them across the pasture. We also had a fox (no threat to the sheep) but the alpacas considered it one and chased it each time. They give an alarm call that alerts the sheep and us. The sheep will flock up and go towards or behind the alpacas until it seems safe or the alpacas herd them toward the barn. 
One alpaca passed away but the other has taken over and dutifully guards the sheep. We live in CA and we only shear him every two years. Our shearer charges the same as the sheep. We are very happy with our alpaca.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Our Pyr doesn't eat much more than the other dogs. I figure if she keeps the coyotes at bay, she is worth it. Besides that she is my pal.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Gotta like dual purpose animals for sure!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that, like every other aspect of a farm, you should do a cost-benefit analysis to see if your LSG are worth it.

List your other options if you didn't have your LSG and how much they would cost (electric fence, extra barns to lock critters up at night, etc). Then list how much it cost to purchase, train, feed, and vet your current LSG.

In the next column you would put how much $ you lost with each method. Then with some simple math you could see in black and white which method was the most cost effective.

For some people, its not about numbers, its about peace of mind. Do you sleep better at night knowing that your electric fence is on, or better knowing that your LSG is on duty?

There's really no right or wrong answer....its all a matter of opinion. I don't know if this helps the OP or not, just my $0.02


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never lost a sheep to a predator, since I've had at least one dog from the beginning.

My neighbor lost a LOT of animals due to 2 stray dogs
( 5 goats, 4 turkeys, a peacock, 8 chickens, and his Sheltie dog, all in an hour or less)

I sold a lady 4 ewes @ $250 each, and 2 weeks later a pack of dogs killed them all.

She didn't have any Guard Animals

Mine are worth every penny


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

My LGD has prevented any attacks on livestock in the area he patrols. He earns his keep.

He is cheap to feed--eats about half the amount my German Shepherd does. 

I paid $350 for him and discovered after I bought him that he had heartworms.  That was an expensive treatment. So it's hard to say whether he's paid for himself in the big picture. But to me, he's priceless.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

costs vs. benefits?

the costs... price of the dog, the 3 years spent training the dog... socialization, obedience, shots, spaying if the need arises, licensing, 3 years spent training the dog..... the loss of a couple of chickens cause they are cool squeaky toys that run and get caught, squeak.. get dropped, run, get caught and then 'oops! I didn't mean to make it stop squeaking! but oh what a cool toy! got another?'

but oh to get up at every bark... going outside and saying " shhhh, it is ok, it is nothing" the nights of up and down, reassuring him what is ok to bark at and what is just noise. 

To spend every day, sit, stay, lay, wait, leave it.... all of the obedience training the pup needs to be come a great dog - assuming you have kids, friends, people coming to buy livestock (also falls under socialization). The kids need be a part of the training so the pup learns its place in the family and on the farm.


benefits.... a good nights sleep for years to come!


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

well if you are a city folk do you consider it a loss if your car doesnt get stolen when you paid for a car alarm?

its like home insurance too. if i build my house make sure everything is just so the odds are it wont burn down but if it does. its good to be covered. worth all the premiums . you cant be absolutely sure until it happens... prepare for the worse hope for the best

if i was to have 20+ naragasett if even a local stray desides they are fun to kill or eat what are 20 mature birds worth? 7-9$ a pound 15+ a bird. 2100-3600(or as much as you can get) a couple dexter calves 800-1500 or mature value lots more than a dog. sure it may NOT happen but its a insurance cost do you really KNOW there wouldnt of been a huge loss


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

LGD dog , I feed Sam's high protein dog food not sure his exact total lbs. for the month, but I'll figure about 100 lbs. That is apx. 40.00 per month. 
480.00 per year
20.00 per year vaccination
20.00 per year worming
10.00 dog license
___________
530.00 per year
______________________
5.3 sheep. @ 100.00 each, 2 sheep if you paid high dollar for them. 
Before the lgd dog I was feeding 1 Llama and one miniature donkey with regular sheep losses, sometimes more than 3 per week. 
Yes Zeus has paid for himself. 
Insurance you ask? 
When my insurance guy came out to look at the place I told him I run a dog grooming business and have a lgd. He was a little concerned about what breeds of dogs I take in for grooming . Then he wanted to see my lgd. Of course Zeus was mr. friendly and eased his fears. No worries there. I would not and can not have a people aggressive dog with so many people coming and going here. My dogs get socialized, and handled.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Carcasses are a bit too gruesome to take pics of especially when it's your daughter's 4-H goat, but after seeing what little is left after a pack of hungry coyotes get done it does make a person appreciate the lgd even more.


----------

